# R35 front shocks



## Shkinner (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm looking for a pair of shocks for the front of an R35 - preferably new or as close to new as possible. Thanks


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bilstein do a refurbishment service if that helps mate £80+vat per shock rings a bell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shkinner (Dec 7, 2019)

miked5 said:


> Bilstein do a refurbishment service if that helps mate £80+vat per shock rings a bell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*shocks*



Shkinner said:


> I'm looking for a pair of shocks for the front of an R35 - preferably new or as close to new as possible. Thanks


We have a pair off a 2017 car with low miles , contact [email protected]


----------

